# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Universities/Schools in Europe for a BA in Translation - Questions

## Jayrex

Good day everyone,

I am new to the community and this is my first post - in saying that, I hope that I am posting in the correct category and keeping my fingers crossed that some of you in this community can provide me with some valuable insight to some of the questions I have. Thanks ahead of time!

First off, within the next few years, I am strongly considering to move from Canada to Europe to study. I am a Canadian-Polish dual citizen, so Poland would be ideal for studying, but I am open-minded to moving elsewhere in Europe to study at the right school. I am interested in studying for a *Bachelor's degree* in the field of *Translation*. My native tongue is English and I speak conversational French, but that's it. I am completely motivated to learn new languages if the university includes them in their program or through a preparatory course prior to taking on the Bachelor's program. I am also open-minded to what foreign languages I could learn; Spanish/German/Russian/Italian/Swedish, etc... I would just hope that the language/s that I am learning is somewhat to highly in demand within the translation field. Aside from that, I am a high school graduate and have never studied at a university before. 

I've been conducting google searches online to obtain information for these schools, but seem to find trouble finding schools that are renowned and trusted in this field - almost every single school states that they are "recognized internationally" - which I'm sure is true to a certain extent, but, you catch my gist. Also, information seems to be vague/missing at times when translating the website's native language to my own.

So, getting into the meat of things, I hope that someone who has knowledge in this relative field can help me out answering the following:

1. Where should I study / What are respected schools I should consider studying at?
2. Do I require fluent knowledge of a foreign language prior to commencing studies in said BA program?
3. What languages are high in demand for translation work? 

If you could provide me with additional insight into this career, education and life of studying/practicing this field in Europe, it would be highly appreciated! 

Thank you!

----------

